# Skeleton driven car



## Rascal (Sep 24, 2008)

Just saw this, figured you all would appreciate it:

http://www.autoblog.com/2009/12/16/...t-halloween-behold-the-best-use-fo/#continued


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

hahahah that is a prefect idea


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Okay, that's pretty awesome.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool, now I just need to find a car with the steering wheel on the right hand side.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Hahaha....that was pretty kewl!



Spooky1 said:


> Cool, now I just need to find a car with the steering wheel on the right hand side.


Hey spooky maybe you could find an old mail carrier vehicle (jeep?)


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Sweet that was way cool. How fun that must have been to drive that around.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That would definately freak you out seeing that drive by.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Awww, I was hoping he would take it through a McDonalds Drive Thru window...add a 3 axis head and have it "talk" to the workers."I'll have a McRib please."...Hmmm.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Dr Morbius said:


> Awww, I was hoping he would take it through a McDonalds Drive Thru window...add a 3 axis head and have it "talk" to the workers."I'll have a McRib please."...Hmmm.


lol that would be awsome you need to do it and post it that would be the best vid ever


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

HAHAHA.. OMG that would be awesome..


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Cool, now I just need to find a car with the steering wheel on the right hand side.


you can get a right hand drive car look on craigslist theres always some floating around it would most likly be a honda


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't know what was scarier. The skelly driving or the dude filming instead of looking where he was going.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> Awww, I was hoping he would take it through a McDonalds Drive Thru window...add a 3 axis head and have it "talk" to the workers."I'll have a McRib please."...Hmmm.


lol. Leave it to one of us to find a way to take that awesome idea one step further! DM- you rock!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love this. Sesame Street did something like this for the muppets, but the driver was actually located in the engine compartment so he could see where he was going, and the engine was in the back.


----------

